# long term battery storage



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I was thinking when I was a kid I saw what was called a "DRY" charged battery They came with no acid in
them the acid came in a separate jug. And there was also a dry battery that came with a white powder. 
Can you still buy batteries like this? I'm thinking that a dry charged battery would be great for long term 
storage. Does that mean that I could drain the battery I have now and save the juice until I need it?
I might need new batteries 10 years from now.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I bought a new battery for my 4 wheeler last year, and it came dry with the electrolyte in a separate container.
I do not know what other batteries come that way.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I used to work for a John Deere dealership, and we sold batteries.
They always arrived "dry" on the truck, and we would only fill them when a customer needed one.
The electrolyte came in a 55gal drum.
I lost many a good shirt from that stuff. It eats through cotton like tissue paper.

So yes, you can still get them, but you may get a funny look when you ask them to leave it dry.
Any tractor supply/dealership *should* sell them in this condition.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

like kauboy says, i worked s a governmeant contractor. we ordered batteries from NAPA. we would order 20 at time and these were the huge glass pack hawker batteries used in military vehicles. as i understnd it they make good solar batteries? anyway we got them dry and hd the acid to put in them. we hd rubber apron rubber gloves and goggles we had to use when filling them. i was in the local dvance auto about a month ago and some guy bought a gallon of battery acid to refill his batteries.i'd ask your battery supplier if they sell the batteries dry with the acid seperate.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

4 wheeler and motorcycle batteries always came this way.years ago when I first started in auto parts the batteries were always dry,we had a 55 gallon plastic drum.at the time there were no osha laws on sulphuric acid,no face shield,rubber apron or rubber gloves.the crap sure did a job on new levi's.ended up buying my own protective stuff and stashing it in my locker.


----------

